# blasc-profiler



## LilaLauneBär (19. September 2006)

servus leutz

könnt mal jemand schreiben wo die einstellungen für den blasc-profiler sind ?


----------



## Rascal (19. September 2006)

Hallo

2 Möglichkeiten:

1) Wenn Blasc läuft: Rechtsklick auf das [BL]-Symbol rechts unten, dann auf Blasc-Konfig
2) Übers Startmenü: Blasc -> Start Blasc Konfig

So Long
Ras


----------



## LilaLauneBär (19. September 2006)

ok thx

und wo sind die einstellungen auf der hp um den blasc-profiler anzuzeigen ? (BB-Code)


----------



## Rascal (19. September 2006)

Einfach Suchen: http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...etailsuche.html

Falls du diese:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lustigen Bilder meinst, siehe HIER

So Long
Ras


----------



## LilaLauneBär (19. September 2006)

jop danke


----------



## LilaLauneBär (24. September 2006)

warum is bei mir unten nur so n schwarzer balken ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (24. September 2006)

LilaLauneBär schrieb:


> warum is bei mir unten nur so n schwarzer balken ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schwarzer Balken ?
Wo ?


----------



## LilaLauneBär (24. September 2006)

oberhalb meiner wort signatur is n schwarzer balken wo steht ''Unbekanter Charakter''


----------



## Roran (24. September 2006)

LilaLauneBär schrieb:


> oberhalb meiner wort signatur is n schwarzer balken wo steht ''Unbekanter Charakter''


Dann lösch mal deine Browser Cache,
denn der schwarze Balken ist nicht schwarz.

Du bist auf:

Destromath
Stufe 45 UD Mage
Sixtrer mit PvP Rang 2
Bei der Gilde Kalama of Death

Schneidereimeister
Verzauberkunstmeister


----------



## LilaLauneBär (25. September 2006)

und wo löscht man den browser cache ?

sorry für meine unwissenheit


----------



## *Senti* (Gast) (25. September 2006)

LilaLauneBär schrieb:


> und wo löscht man den browser cache ?
> 
> sorry für meine unwissenheit



Ne, ich glaub deine Visitenkarte ist eher noch bei Roran im cache denn der Link in deiner Signatur funlktioniert nicht. Der richtige Link ist:

http://www.buffed.de/cards/Destromath/Sixt%EAr-2.jpg

Gruss,
Senti


----------



## Roran (25. September 2006)

*Senti* schrieb:


> Ne, ich glaub deine Visitenkarte ist eher noch bei Roran im cache denn der Link in deiner Signatur funlktioniert nicht. Der richtige Link ist:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/cards/Destromath/Sixt%EAr-2.jpg
> 
> ...


Stimmt nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So sehen die Links aus.


```
[url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=638841][img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Destromath/Sixt%EAr-5.jpg[/img][/url]
```



LilaLauneBär schrieb:


> und wo löscht man den browser cache ?
> 
> sorry für meine unwissenheit


Wenn du den IE nutzt, mach mal [F5], was dann die Webseite " NEU " läd.


----------



## Rascal (25. September 2006)

... oder schau hier nach: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...post&p=7598 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LilaLauneBär (27. September 2006)

@ Roran und Rascal vielen dank für eure vorschläge leider hilfen sie mir nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LilaLauneBär (8. Oktober 2006)

ich verstehs echt net warum seh ich das bild zu meinem troll jäger und das
von meinem undead mage nicht ?

hat jeman n rat ?


----------

